# lunas photo thread :)



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Decided to make a photo thread for luna. Even though I haven't held her in my bare hands yet.. only bc she hasn't let me pick her up once without getting in a tight ball.. but here she is... we attempted bonding in the bathtub.


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hedgehog aspiring to be like weenie dog...


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

She's presh


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....cute! Love the towel picture. Harvey just gives me lots of 'tude after a bath.


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

That's my favorite too... and oh she gave me tude.. I just caught her mid squirm in this picture.. Haha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Luna is lovely!! I really like the box & towel pictures. Hope you can hold her soon!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's adorable, I love the pics


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, I hope to hold her soon too. I heard her up last night, but didn't realize the mass destruction she had caused! Looked like a tornado broke loose in her cage.... her wheel was knocked over.. poop everywhere... her food was all gone... except for the random kibble scattered around her cage.. the fluff in her tunnel was strowed out.. and somehow she broke through my baracade through the tunnel to her other cage that isn't completely prepared for her. All I had over there were two t shirts covering the bottom... and she had one balled up in the corner and was halfway under the other one asleep! I was like wild night luna??? Haha...

For some reason I woke up fearless ready to grab her puffy or not... and as soon as I got close she jumped and went in a ball and I ended up getting so scared I ripped my hand back and smacked myself in the mouth... not so fearless I suppose  
Gonna do it tonight, I just know it. Haha. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

You can do it! I believe in you! Luna wants you to hold her too. She just doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Awww, what a cutie!!!


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

I DID IT! I finally just scooped her up. She did puff in a ball in my hands.. it hurt a tad but I took it like a man. She made it evident she didn't like being held though.. didn't last very long.. but at least im making progress... s
omeone has too. Haha.


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Midsquirm she made a terribly cute face...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

You did it! Yayy! :lol: That first time is tough. I was terrified of my Mildred's quills for a minimum of two weeks. I still have to pick her up out of her cage with a piece of fleece because she is SUCH a grouch when I wake her up, but once she's out she is fine. As Luna settles in with you and learns that you're not a big mean predator, she will probably end up at the point where she doesn't bat an eye when you scoop her up.  Always try to approach her very slowly - I usually set my hand on whatever surface Milly is on, about a foot away from her and directly in front of her, and then slowly move my hand/s toward her. When she sees my hands coming in, she realizes it's just me, but when I come from the sides or the top, she goes, "BAHHH WHATS THATTTTT HUFFHUFFFHUFFFFF *balls up*" :lol: 

She is precious. Remember that we all were where you are at one point in time, and it takes a while for both parents and hedgies to learn about each other.


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you 
Im so excited that I finally did it. And I see myself doing the t shirt thing too for quite a while bc she is also very grumpy when I wake her up! And thanks for the advice.. ill have to start laying my hand by her to get used to me. She's terrified of me now.. but im going to get some treats tomorrow and maybe that'll help her realize im good news


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's amazing!  I so love all these photo threads! :mrgreen: Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! Victory! It will only get easier. The pictures are precious.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Luna is absolutely beautiful! It is easy to see why you have fallen in love with this wee bundle. I look forward to more updates and pictures!


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you!! I will definitely have many many pictures.. I plan on trying to get a hedgeoween picture tonight so hopefully that works out


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's so precious! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you! I've had Harvey for 6 months and he still balls. You just learn how to handle them. I'm so happy for your progress. She peeped her head out to look around when you held her. That's fantastic!!!


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Knocked out after a long night of destruction... looks like someone had a little too much fun..


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

She's still terrified of me but I'm gonna spoil her with sweet potato tonight


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, look at that cute lil' hedgie butt! :lol:


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

I know!! I love it


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm getting so cool with holding her... I love it


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Luna is an angel!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Precious pictures. LOVE the hedgie butt in the tube. :lol: 
Also - expression on hedgie-daddy's face is priceless. :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....hedgie dad will get there. You did and he will too. Takes time.


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you!
He does look terrified but he's getting there.. I got him to help me wash her feet last night and he did great 
and I know, I wake up to that hedgie butt sticking out every morning! Idk why she likes sleeping in instead of her igloo!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Sometimes they like more confined spaces. Try putting a piece of fleece in her igloo in case she feels too exposed. "pinch" for the hedgie butt!!


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Luna and her mealies


----------

